
Solving Tech's Diversity Problem - AnatMl2
https://www.technewsworld.com/story/85319.html
======
IanDrake
The underlying ideas in this opinion piece are dangerous and should not be
left unchallenged.

1) Identity politics is a road to hell. It’s bad when the far right plays that
game with white supremacy and it’s equally bad when the left plays the game
with equality of outcome.

2) Where are the hospitals having their conference on how to get more male
nurses? Where are the construction companies complaining there aren’t enough
women doing hard labor? Why is tech the center of this craziness when there
are plenty of other careers that have the same type of demographic imbalance?

3) The value of your ideas aren’t limited to the color and gender you were
born with. It is racist and sexist to say otherwise. As a white man, I can
have ideas on race relations and women in the workplace that is just as valid
as a black man’s ideas or a woman’s ideas. Ideas need to be evaluated with
reason and logic.

~~~
pmdulaney
What you have said is what any intelligent, fair-minded person, male or
female, would say who was not cowed by the irrational ideas of the extreme
left. I mourn for my country -- a country in which statements like yours are
no longer too obvious to bother expressing.

